

Front-end Ops Deck - kaishiro
http://www.ianfeather.co.uk/presentations/front-end-ops/

======
nasalgoat
I find it a bit ironic that a slideshow about efficient and effective front-
end ops should be filled with pointless transitions and also not be compatible
with major browsers like Firefox.

